# Cichlid and red tailed shark in a 40 breeder?



## vikingkirken (Sep 4, 2016)

Hi all,

I am totally new to the world of cichlids, but I fell in love with the electric blue acaras after seeing them at a LFS. My son has his heart set on a red tailed shark. I was hoping to have both, with about a dozen dithers (praecox rainbows, gold barbs, a few mollies), in a 40 breeder. I could POSSIBLY fit a 65 gallon (same footprint as the 40 breeder, but taller) if that was preferable. Another alternative would be a red tail shark with a M/F pair of laetacara curviceps and the same dithers.

Any feedback on whether either of these setups could work?


----------



## SherLar (Feb 9, 2016)

I certainly don't claim to be an expert, but I believe the blue Acara is a relatively peaceful cichlid, except when breeding or guarding fry. There is nothing peaceful about red-tailed sharks. Have had a couple over the years; will never own another. They constantly harass all the other fish in the tank, sometimes to death, regardless of the other fish's size. IMO, I would stay away from red-tailed sharks, unless you want to try mixing them with an oscar or green terror. Maybe those large, robust fish could hold their own.


----------

